# Where do you keep your Boat?



## jrl5678 (Oct 29, 2019)

I am also asking in the larger boats, I know the whole point of a 1032 is you can take it anywhere?

Does any one leave it in salt water?

Jon


----------



## DaleH (Oct 29, 2019)

Have had boats in saltwater going on ~50-years now, maybe 45 of those years for boats I've owned. Many have been tins, as even if I have a big FRP offshore boat, I keep a tin skiff at the Club dock 24/7 from APR through OCT; in fact I just pulled them last weekend for the season. 

I never had any issues with a tin boat in the salt, but I do take care to use good tin-safe antifouling paint on the bottom, over a properly prepped AND primed hull. 

Many years ago I started adding a zinc anode to the hull (on a bare section) and that helps immensely too! Lookie here: https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39331&p=400146


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 29, 2019)

I keep mine at a floating dock on the Delaware River from April through October usually. It needs to be scrubbed down a couple times a year to clean up the algae buildup it gets. The biggest issue is making sure the bilge pump works fine when we get heavy rain and then having to pull the dock in when the river rises quickly. In the winter, I have to remove the coupler from the trailer and the boat just fits in the garage at an angle. That's nice because I don't have to cover it and it will be ready to take out on a nice day if one shows up. I usually top off the battery and store it in the basement.


----------



## Scott F (Oct 29, 2019)

I’ve got two boats. One glass, the other tin. I have a 3 car garage. My wife’s car gets one spot, the boats get the other two. My pick-up, stays outside.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Oct 29, 2019)

In the backyard, covered with a tarp.
Takes just a minute to hook er up and go fishing, 365 days of the year sometimes.
Not the fishing, just the availability


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 29, 2019)

Local fairgrounds has inside winter storage for $200. Well worth that to keep it out of the weather here.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2019)

Our weather pretty much allows me to use the boat 52 weeks/year. HOA rules require we keep things like boats & RVs behind gates. So mine is behind gates in the side yard. I added a couple of tracks from the curb so I can back up to it. I keep it under a generic fit Carver boat cover. 

I'm lucky that my lot has pretty good sized side yards. 

And, I am sure the neighbors are impressed with my prowess at backing the boat up the narrow tracks to the side yard. Lol.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Nov 1, 2019)

I work at a small general aviation airport and use a empty hangar.


----------



## jethro (Nov 1, 2019)

The bigger boat lives in the driveway all spring, summer and fall. When snowmobile season opens around the 3rd week of December, it will go in the back yard until mid April usually. It has a custom cover that stays on it, but I also put a tarp over that in the winter to keep the sun from killing the cover. Also it helps the snow slide off. The small boat just sits at the ready, filled with snow usually which keeps it protected quite nicely lol


----------



## jrl5678 (Nov 1, 2019)

Have any of you heard or been a part of, a boat slip coup. It was explained to me like a condo/coup where you own the slip and have access to the rest of the marina but only own/use the slip you own. Found one here that is for sale and reasonable and would keep my boat wet all the time. Galveston Bay Area is usable year round BTW.


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2019)

Mine stays on its trailer at my house. I normally winterize it and shrink wrap it end of November and as part of the package, the boat dealer stores it.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 2, 2019)

In the garage now. In the drive-way under a tarp when it was in NJ.


----------



## Scott F (Nov 2, 2019)

jrl5678 said:


> Have any of you heard or been a part of, a boat slip coup. It was explained to me like a condo/coup where you own the slip and have access to the rest of the marina but only own/use the slip you own. Found one here that is for sale and reasonable and would keep my boat wet all the time. Galveston Bay Area is usable year round BTW.



I own a slot in a boat storage place on Lake Vermilion in Minnesota. I bought it as an investment, I’ve never kept my boat there. For those that do store their boat there, a phone call in advance has them get the boat down from the rack, and it’s waiting in the water when you arrive.


----------



## sonny.barile (Nov 3, 2019)

I keep a 16 ft side console tinny on the trailer in my driveway under a cover. I use a heavy weight tarp over the winter because it snows here. 
The previous sentence just made me sigh. It’s about that time.


----------



## jrl5678 (Nov 5, 2019)

Closing up shop for the winter (sigh)


----------



## jethro (Nov 8, 2019)

jrl5678 said:


> Have any of you heard or been a part of, a boat slip coup. It was explained to me like a condo/coup where you own the slip and have access to the rest of the marina but only own/use the slip you own. Found one here that is for sale and reasonable and would keep my boat wet all the time. Galveston Bay Area is usable year round BTW.



On Lake Sunapee in NH, I remember when I first moved to this area I was renting an apartment. Keeping my eye on the local real estate market I saw a listing in Newbury Harbor, right on Lake Sunapee. $119,000.00, listed as lake frontage/access. I was interested so I looked closer... it was a 26 foot, open air boat slip at the Newbury Yacht Club with one vehicle parking spot and access to the private "clubhouse" which is basically a 400 sq foot room with lockers and a small bathroom with a shower. 

I should have bought it, it's worth twice that now. Anyway, what you are referring to is quite common up here in NH, seasonal slip rentals at "clubs" or even at marinas. They are usually 3 or 4 grand for May through Sept. There are also a number of places that offer valet service where they keep your boat on a rack, sometimes even indoors, or on your trailer and if you call ahead the day before they will put your boat in the water for you and have it at the dock. My buddy does this at Squam Lake. There are also covered slips but they are usually quite a bit more. 7 or 8 grand for a season.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 20, 2019)

mine was tied to my dock at my new lake house from july till late october.now it's in it's own garage and we've added 40' of new docks.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2019)

OK, that right there with the new lake house is kind of the best I can imagine. Nicely done BCBouy.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 21, 2019)

it's right off the "fishing highway".we're within a half hour drive to dozens of the best fishing lakes in the province.i'm now looking for a 10' jon boat that i can lash to the roof of my side x side and hit some of the remote lakes.the lake we're on is 17km long and 1km wide across from the cottage.loaded with rainbows,lakers,kokanee and burbot and freezes thick enough to drive a truck on.now we're selling the camper and looking for a 22' pontoon boat.


----------



## Brian121804 (Nov 21, 2019)

bcbouy, living my dream. =D> 
Good on you!

You hosers got muskies up there in the great 
white north, eh?


----------



## gnappi (Dec 11, 2019)

When I lived on a salt water island, I kept the boats (20-25') in the water. I had ablative paint on the bottom, and as long as I used the boat, fouling was minimal. Since I used them a LOT I did not need to keep them on chargers so electrolysis was mostly non existent, but I kept a "guppie" in the water anyway. In winter when usage was down a bit, I tried solar chargers when I knew zip about solar power and they failed me miserably. Nowadays with what I know about solar chargers I'd do things differently.

When living away from the water, I always stored my boats (16' and smaller)


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 14, 2019)

I pay a dollar a day for storage inside a pole barn


----------

